# Sylml Pups



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi I have just joined the forum and was wondering if anyone from here could be related to Molly my pup. She was born on 19th Nov from Zac and Ginny's litter, it would be good to hear from you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Semi related. Zac is Millie's dad. But her mum was Rio. Born 14 Jan 2011. I've never found any of her siblings on here.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Julie nice to meet you. The one thing I have noticed about Molly is she stands on her hind legs just like Zac It's so funny to watch. I meant to say Molly was born 2011 so still young but a little character. Thanks for replying.


----------



## MaLaZa (Jan 21, 2013)

*Zac*

We have just picked up a blue roan for Sylml's father Zac, i think mum is tiffny they were born on 24/11/12. 

Has anyone been told that their puppy was due at another place and was a cancelled order?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

MaLaZa said:


> We have just picked up a blue roan for Sylml's father Zac, i think mum is tiffny they were born on 24/11/12.
> 
> Has anyone been told that their puppy was due at another place and was a cancelled order?


Yes, this is how I got Millie. Her and her sister were due to be collected by someone else, but when Sylml contacted them they never heard back. There were also two boys available that just hadn't been ear marked for anyone else. 

Millie was 9 1/2 weeks when I went to see her and bought her home with us. We also go £100 off the price


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think a lot of Sylml pups are fathered by Zac. I only ever hear good things about the temperament of pups that come from Zac and of course their character too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We got gypsy because the woman who was meant to take her canceled because her husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it just wasn't the right time for a puppy with all the hospital appointments. We had our name on incas litter who hadn't been born yet but couldn't resist gypsy when we saw her.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

No, my max wasn't. We contacted them when hi mum was pregnant. 

You won't be disappointed! My boy is so lush! 

Sam x


----------



## MaLaZa (Jan 21, 2013)

I do think it is a selling tactic though, as there seem to be another one just come avaliable yesterday. It may also be that she doesn't want seem like a puppy farm-factory, she doent have so many dogs for no good reason! The concern is if the father and mother are who she says they are?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got a feeling she doesn't really run a puppy waiting list per say. Maybe that is why there are 'spare' puppies at 8 weeks. I did enquire about a second cockapoo from her and she was going to let me know when a litter was born. But then I changed my mind.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

MaLaZa said:


> I do think it is a selling tactic though, as there seem to be another one just come avaliable yesterday. It may also be that she doesn't want seem like a puppy farm-factory, she doent have so many dogs for no good reason! The concern is if the father and mother are who she says they are?



Yes I have heard that this has been an issue on more that one occasion with regards to parenting! Just recently heard that that somebody chose a puppy and they had two further visits prior to collection and the puppy was not what they had selected. It's a bit of a concern and seems to be happening on more that one or two occasions. I don't want to bring up what I had posted previously about my experience but it was not plain sailing! The one thing I would say is I have the most adorable girl in Molly which would make me consider getting another one from the same breeder.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

She's listed as a breeder through the cp gb club, so has to go through checks etc... I don't believe it's in her interests to lie about parentage. I've never heard any complaints about the pups, they always seem perfect from what people say. 
I think just because she has available pups isn't a reason to worry. With regards to a different pup? I think we'd need to hear the full story. Comments on here do run the risk of causing unreasonable problems for very good breeders and worry for future cp owners. 
I think it's a bit harsh calling her a puppy farm, ( it brings up some horrid images in your head)
Lets not forget like I've mentioned before she's one of the breeder listed with cpgb. How many other breeders are?

Just my thoughts.....not interested in this turning into one of those argument threads 

Sam


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

We just came back from visiting Sylml yesterday and i am more than assured they are not a puppy farm but an experienced family run breeder. 

The litter was still with their mum in an indoor pen type area and dad was on the farm in an outdoor play area too. 

Mum was pleased to greet us and let us handle the pups which i've heard is a good sign. Sylvia was also very helpful and let us have time with them.
All the puppies in this litter are booked and we were on a waiting list previously. I think what happens is the list fills up and when people visit they freak out at the reality or their situations change and some puppies get left behind. They are running a business so it makes sense that they sell these to other loving homes. I bet if they kept pups from every litter that wasn't spoken for they'd end up with a cockapoo invasion!

Just thought this might be a useful post as we've literally just been and are getting our pup from there March 1st.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> She's listed as a breeder through the cp gb club, so has to go through checks etc... I don't believe it's in her interests to lie about parentage. I've never heard any complaints about the pups, they always seem perfect from what people say.
> I think just because she has available pups isn't a reason to worry. With regards to a different pup? I think we'd need to hear the full story. Comments on here do run the risk of causing unreasonable problems for very good breeders and worry for future cp owners.
> I think it's a bit harsh calling her a puppy farm, ( it brings up some horrid images in your head)
> Lets not forget like I've mentioned before she's one of the breeder listed with cpgb. How many other breeders are?
> ...



Can i please point out that just because a breeder isnt a member of the ccgb doesnt mean a thing,its a club set up by a breeder and lots of dog owners who had a days training,anyone could do this so please do not make comments like this,new cockapoo owners coming on here for advice may think that not being a on a list like that is a negative thing but many brilliant brreders who have many years experience like to be independant such a s essex cockapoos,debbie doodles,anzil etc,please no more comments like this!


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Totally agree with the above post x We travelled the country looking for our cockapoo and visited 3 breeders mentioned on the forum on a regular basis and had issues with all of them. I know it is difficult to view all the breeders with the travelling involved but the best way to find a puppy is to go along , open minded, and get a gut feeling for yourself. I knew when I found my breeder that he was what I wanted . It took us 18 months to find what we were totally happy with. Everyone has different requirements so nobody can say whether a breeder will be right for you or not x If you have any reservations , walk away. Its hopefully a long term commitment and you need to be totally comfortable with your choice x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Totally agree with Mandy, both of my cockapoos came from small hobby breeders Beaus breeder had only raised one litter before Beaus litter and Kodys was her first ever litter. I was so happy with my breeders and their absolute commitment to the pups, Kodys breeder actually slept on the floor next to their crate for 7 weeks....thats what i call commitment, as Mandy said don't think a breeder has to be connected to any organisation to be classed as a cut above any other breeder, definitely not the case x


----------

